# New Years eve at Marriott St Thomas suggestions



## lobsterlover (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi! Has anyone ever spent New Years eve here and can suggest something for our family to do? Does anyone know where we can find info on whats going on? I figure I'd better make some ressies now.
Thank you


----------



## lobsterlover (Oct 16, 2011)

How about a restaurant suggestion for our family that is either on property or close for new years....Havana Blue soumds great but not sure if it would suit kids.


----------



## Tia (Oct 16, 2011)

Ages of your kids are? Another bb you might ask on- http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147404-i172-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html


----------



## lobsterlover (Oct 16, 2011)

Kids are 4 and 13.


----------



## kcgriffin (Oct 24, 2011)

The Westin St. John has a spectacular fireworks display at midnight on the beach.  Check with your concierge.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 28, 2011)

Our extended family of 16 had Christmas dinner at Havana Blu last year.  You shouldn't have a problem if the youngest is 4.  It was a little stressful with a 2 year old, however.  There are a lot of nice restaurants that are open air so the kids can eat and run around outside where you can see them.  Havana Blu is upstairs and is much more confining.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 1, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> How about a restaurant suggestion for our family that is either on property or close for new years....Havana Blue soumds great but not sure if it would suit kids.



I don't think you could go wrong with Oceana or Mafolies. If there are any fireworks anywhere near the harbor you'll be able to see them from Mafolie.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 9, 2011)

I ended up making a res. at Mimms. Is that a good choice?


----------



## Tia (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes it's right on the water. We usually go for the all  you can eat shrimp night, but someone else that went with us last winter had a good steak.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Was the shrimp any good? Is it just peel and eat shrimp or are there various choices?
Thanks
Renee


----------



## Tia (Dec 12, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Was the shrimp any good? Is it just peel and eat shrimp or are there various choices?
> Thanks
> Renee



It's peel and eat warm shrimp cooked in a spice blend of theirs, I liked them. No variations on the all you can eat. Was Thursdays last winter.


----------

